# Antwort Bündnis90/Die GRÜNEN Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2017)

*>>Zur Diskussion geht es hier entlang>>> Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

-------------------------------------------​

*Update 27.07. 2017*
_Wir stellen die Antworten der Parteien so ein und zur Diskussion, wie sie bei uns eingehen.

Die abschliessende Kommentierung und Bewertung erfolgt nach Eingang aller Antworten in einer Zusammenfassung._







*Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017

Antwort Bündnis90/Die GRÜNEN​*
*1.: Sieht es Ihre Bundespartei auch so, dass nach Bundesnaturschutzgesetz (BNatSchG §1, (1), 3.) das Angeln eine der prädestinierten, schonendsten und zu fördernden Nutzungsformen der Natur zur Erholung ist*?
Angeln bringt vielen Menschen Erholung und Spaß, oft verbunden mit einer leckeren Mahlzeit. Sicherlich gibt es Nutzungsformen der Natur, die deutlich weniger schonend sind. Angler und Anglerinnen haben es selber in der Hand ihren Eingriff in die Natur sehr gering zu halten.

Wir freuen uns, dass Anglervereine sich auch Natur- und Artenschutzanliegen widmen, wie z.B. bei der Wiederansiedlung des in Deutschland ausgestorbenen Europäischen Störs. Auch der Einsatz zur Wiederherstellung der Durchgängigkeit der Flüsse gilt es hervorzuheben.

Eine besondere Bevorzugung des Angelns können wir dem Bundesnaturschutzgesetz nicht entnehmen. Tatsächlich kommt das Angeln in BNatSchG §1, (1), 3.) nicht vor, sondern es heißt dort im Wortlaut: 

"Natur und Landschaft sind auf Grund ihres eigenen Wertes und als Grundlage für Leben und Gesundheit des Menschen auch in Verantwortung für die künftigen Generationen im besiedelten und unbesiedelten Bereich nach Maßgabe der nachfolgenden Absätze so zu schützen, dass … die Vielfalt, Eigenart und Schönheit sowie der Erholungswert von Natur und Landschaft auf Dauer gesichert sind; der Schutz umfasst auch die Pflege, die Entwicklung und, soweit erforderlich, die Wiederherstellung von Natur und Landschaft (allgemeiner Grundsatz)."

*1.1.: Wenn ja, was unternimmt Ihre Bundespartei konkret, um das Angeln zu fördern, zu stärken und vor sinnlosen Strafanzeigenkampagnen zu schützen, in den Bereichen, in denen auch Bundesgesetze maßgebend sind (Naturschutz, Tierschutz etc.)?*
Wie oben erwähnt freuen wir uns, dass Anglervereine sich Natur- und Artenschutzanliegen widmen. Nicht immer ist das Verhältnis zwischen Anglerinteressen und Natur- und Tierschutz aber ohne Spannungen. In einem Rechtsstaat steht es jedoch jeder Bürgerin und jedem Bürger frei, Anzeige zu erstatten, wenn nach seiner oder ihrer Auffassung ein Strafbestand vorliegt. Daran wollen und werden wir nichts ändern. Wir vertrauen hier auf eine kundige Beurteilung durch die zuständigen Gerichte. 


*2.:2.: Sieht es ihre Bundespartei nicht auch so, dass schon Angeln an sich ein vernünftiger Grund im Sinne des TSG wäre?
Denn es gibt ja zig sinnvolle Gründe mehr als reine Verwertung (Hege ist nicht Sache der Angler, sondern der Bewirtschafter), die Angeln als solches mehr als nur sinnvoll, nämlich auch WERTVOLL sein lassen:
kulturelle sinnvolle Gründe (Angeln hat unsere Kulturlandschaft mit geschaffen, schon in der Bronzezeit gab es wohl Angeln als  Freizeitbeschäftigung in Deutschland)
soziale sinnvolle Gründe (Jugendarbeit nur als Beispiel) 
ökologisch sinnvolle Gründe (Millionen unbezahlter Arbeitsstunden zur Gewässerpflege, Natur-, Biotop- und Artenschutz auch unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche)- ökonomisch sinnvolle Gründe (Angeln und Angler setzen volkswirtschaftlich um 6 Milliarden Euro um, weit über 50.000  Arbeitsplätze sind direkt oder indirekt von Anglern abhängig (Prof. Arlinghaus) für die Gesellschaft und die Natur sind ja überzeugend)*
Nach Paragraph 17 des Tierschutzgesetzes ist es verboten, Tiere ohne vernünftigen Grund zu töten bzw. ihnen länger anhaltende erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden zuzufügen. Nahrungserwerb oder die Hege und Pflege des Fischbestandes gelten allgemein als gültiger Grund.


*2.1: Sieht es ihre Bundespartei nicht auch als pervertierten, sowie menschen- wie bürgerfeindlichen Tierschutz" und damit letztlich auch ein Fischvernichtungsprogramm, wenn man wegen einigen wenigen unter den fast 5 Millionen deutscher Angler, welche nie einen Fisch mitnehmen wollen - aber dafür ständig im Fokus der Presse stehen - alle anderen Angler dazu zwingt, JEDEN gefangenen, ungeschonten Fisch abzuschlagen? 
Und das ohne jede eigene Entscheidungsmöglichkeit und unabhängig der individuellen Verwertungsmöglichkeit (in Bayern extra ausgeführt, dass Verwertung NICHT notwendig wäre. Hauptsache der Fisch wurde wg. falsch interpretiertem Tierschutz getötet, siehe Interview Manfred Braun, ehemaliger für Fischereirecht zuständigen Referatsleiter des Bayerisches Staatsministeriums für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten, Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum §11 des AVBayFIG 
*
Die Fischerei, auch die Freizeitfischerei, ist wie alle Landnutzungen zur Einhaltung einer „Guten fachlichen Praxis“ verpflichtet, deren Regelungen durch das jeweilige Fachrecht, die Fischereigesetze der Länder, zu konkretisieren sind. Wann ein Fisch zurückgesetzt werden kann bzw. muss ist durch Kriterien geregelt – Fanggröße, Schonzeiten und Art. Ergänzt werden diese durch lokale Vorschriften der Vereine. Verantwortungsbewusste Angler werden nur die gefangenen Tiere zurücksetzen, die eine sehr hohe Überlebenschance haben. 

*3.: Würde ihre Bundespartei auch Anglern und Angelvereinen gegen PETA so beispringen, wie es die Minister Caffier und Backhaus in Mecklenburg Vorpommern getan haben?*
Wir unterstützen Angler, die ihre Tätigkeit in Einklang mit den Vorgaben von Tier- und Naturschutzrecht und den lokalen Vorschriften ausüben.


*4.: Welche Möglichkeiten sieht oder bietet ihre Bundespartei an, das Tierschutzgesetz so umzugestalten, dass nicht mehr massenhafte nachgewiesen ungerechtfertigte Strafanzeigen gegen Angler und Vereine möglich sind, welche auch zu fast 100 % erfolglos sind, nur Kosten verursachen und Justizbehörden von wirklich wichtiger Arbeit abhalten? *
Wie oben erwähnt steht es jeder Bürgerin und jedem Bürger frei, Anzeige zu erstatten, wenn nach seiner oder ihrer Auffassung ein Strafbestand vorliegt. Wir vertrauen hier auf eine kundige Bearbeitung durch die zuständigen Gerichte. Insofern Angler ihre Tätigkeit in Einklang mit den Vorgaben von Tier- und Naturschutzrecht ausüben, haben sie nichts zu fürchten. Es ist Gang und Gäbe, dass neue Vorschriften einer Rechtsauslegung durch die Gerichte unterliegen. Diese schauen wir uns auch weiterhin genau an. Da diese Anzeigen bisher erfolglos sind, sehen wir keinen Grund das Tierschutzgesetz zu ändern. Wie auch in anderen Gebieten (siehe Umweltrechtsbehelfsgesetz) halten wir es in einem Rechtsstaat für den falschen Weg, gerichtliche Überprüfungen von vorherein aus zu schließen. Des Weiteren können Klagen, die keine Aussicht auf Erfolg haben, von Gerichten auch im einfachen Verfahren abgelehnt werden. Somit hat unser Rechtssystem auch gegen ein solches Vorgehen ein effektives, vielfach erprobtes Mittel, um Kosten gering zu halten, ohne den Rechtsstaat einzuschränken um ein Sonderrecht zu schaffen.



-------------------------------------------​
*>>Zur Diskussion geht es hier entlang>>> Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*




Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## junglist1 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017  Antwort Bündnis90/Die GRÜNEN*

Sorry, aber LOL....
Soviel Text ohne eine Antwort... äääähm da komme ich gleich drauf zurück....
Typisch Politik viel schwafeln nix sinnvolles sagen.
Die Grünen kriechen eh jedem in den Arsch um ein bisschen mitregieren zu dürfen.
Es geht halt nur noch ums Geld. Wird Zeit für Berufspolitiker die keine anderen Jobs nebenher haben damit auch Zeit dafür da ist sich mal mit einem Thema wirklich zu beschäftigen anstatt sich nur um Diäten und das eigene Wohl zu sorgen. (Achja, Politisch Wirtschaftliche Korruption sollte mit Erdogan bestraft werde.....)
Naja... Augen auf beim Eierkauf!


----------



## captn-ahab (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017  Antwort Bündnis90/Die GRÜNEN*

Gut, dass ich nicht der Erste bin. 
Was ein dümmliches "Geschwrubel".... Nicht Fisch, nicht Fleisch. 

Ich arbeite in der Rechtsabteilung einer Versicherung. So viel unverbindlich verklausuliertes schreiben nicht einmal wir


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017  Antwort Bündnis90/Die GRÜNEN*

sagen wir so:
Vielsagend............


----------



## junglist1 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017  Antwort Bündnis90/Die GRÜNEN*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Gut, dass ich nicht der Erste bin.
> Was ein dümmliches "Geschwrubel".... Nicht Fisch, nicht Fleisch.
> 
> Ich arbeite in der Rechtsabteilung einer Versicherung. So viel unverbindlich verklausuliertes schreiben nicht einmal wir ��



Glaub ich aufs Wort. Habe vor vielen Jahren mal einen Ausflug in die aktive Politik gemacht... Nach zwei Jahren konnte ich das mit meinem Gewissen nichtmehr vereinbaren. (Nein keine rechts-links Partei). Dabei wäre es so einfach aber Gier frisst Hirn :-(


----------



## Mxxks (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017  Antwort Bündnis90/Die GRÜNEN*

Was anderes als so ein sinnloses Geschwafel hätte ich von den Grünen sowieso nicht erwartet. Ich hoffe nur das sie bei der nächsten Bundestagswahl rausfliegen.

Gruß Maeks


----------



## Riesenangler (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017  Antwort Bündnis90/Die GRÜNEN*

Herrschaftssprache eben.. Viel reden, ohne was zu Sagen.
Genau das Gegenteil von dem, wofür die Menschheit die Sprache vor zig Jahrtausenden und über zig Jahrtausende mal entwickelt hat.
Sad but Tru.
@Maeks, die Fliegen nicht raus. Leider. Dafür haben die derzeit zu viel Oberwasser.


----------



## Rannebert (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017  Antwort Bündnis90/Die GRÜNEN*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> [...]
> Nach Paragraph 17 des Tierschutzgesetzes ist es verboten, Tiere ohne vernünftigen Grund zu töten bzw. ihnen länger anhaltende erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden zuzufügen. Nahrungserwerb oder die Hege und Pflege des Fischbestandes gelten allgemein als gültiger Grund.
> [...]
> Verantwortungsbewusste Angler werden nur die gefangenen Tiere zurücksetzen, die eine sehr hohe Überlebenschance haben.
> [...]



Ach so. Also ein Zugeständnis zu C+R und das von Bündnis90/Die GRÜNEN. Ich bin überrascht! :q
Vor allem, weil die Jungs und Mädels das vermutlich genauso wenig sehen werden, wie der Rest hier im Forum!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017  Antwort Bündnis90/Die GRÜNEN*

Ist kein Zugeständnis, sondern das zementieren der Zustände wie in Bayern etc., denen sie quasi sogar wörtlich recht geben (wurde ja auch extra danach gefragt) :
So ist das, wenn man nur das ihm passende zitiert und die Einschränkung im vorausgegangen Satz der Antwort weglässt.


			
				 GRÜNE schrieb:
			
		

> Wann ein Fisch zurückgesetzt werden kann bzw. *muss* ist durch Kriterien geregelt – Fanggröße, Schonzeiten und Art


Sie haben das noch weiter eingegrenzt indem sie schreiben Angler würden "nur" (wo erlaubt) lebensfähige Fische zurücksetzen, was also in deren Augen zu obigem dann noch dazu kommen würde oben drauf..


----------



## Franky (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017  Antwort Bündnis90/Die GRÜNEN*

Grüne halt. Haben den Bezug zur Natur/Realität m. E. verloren und gegen eine Art blinden Lobbyismus eingetauscht. Mal sehen, ob ich "unseren" Halbgrünen im Ort dazu befragen kann. Der ist sogar halbwegs vom Fach!  Hab ja Vorlagen


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017  Antwort Bündnis90/Die GRÜNEN*

Wasn "Halbgrüner"?


----------



## Franky (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017  Antwort Bündnis90/Die GRÜNEN*

Eigentlich parteilos, hat sich den Grünen angeschlossen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017  Antwort Bündnis90/Die GRÜNEN*

Angler?
was raucht der denn???


----------



## Franky (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017  Antwort Bündnis90/Die GRÜNEN*

Kein Angler meines Wissens - aber irgendwas mit Landschaftsökologie/Gewässerbla


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017  Antwort Bündnis90/Die GRÜNEN*

brrrrrr.... kein Wunder...


----------



## jigga1986 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017  Antwort Bündnis90/Die GRÜNEN*

Grüner [edit by Admin trotz Übereinstimmiung wg. Ton] 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


Ach komm schon Thomas 

Ich hab Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017  Antwort Bündnis90/Die GRÜNEN*

jepp - im entsprechenden Ton..

;-)))


----------



## jigga1986 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017  Antwort Bündnis90/Die GRÜNEN*

Ich finde das war milde formuliert ))

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## capri2 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017  Antwort Bündnis90/Die GRÜNEN*

Warum ist die dominierende Farbe im AB grün?|kopfkrat


----------



## cafabu (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017  Antwort Bündnis90/Die GRÜNEN*

:e:e|splat2:|splat2:|smash:|smash:|splat:|splat::r:r|krach:|krach:#q#q
Meine Meinung zu dieser Partei und was sie und ihre Senatoren und Minister uns Anglern bisher gebracht haben.


----------



## Riesenangler (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017  Antwort Bündnis90/Die GRÜNEN*

Egal welche Party. Alles nur leere Worthülsen, die im Brackwasser der Beliebigkeit verschwinden werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017  Antwort Bündnis90/Die GRÜNEN*

Ich sehe das persönlich so:
Sie weichen den eigentlichen Fragen geschickt aus, beantworten im Grunde keine, sondern verweisen nur auf geltendes Recht.

Die Anglerfeindlchkeit im Kern bleibt dabei für mich erkennbar, ebenso wie der fehlende Wille, Angler vor ungerechtfertigten Anzeigen zu schützen.

Das zeigt sich schon darin, dass die Grünen ja ein Verbandsklagerecht für Tierschützer voran  treiben wollen:
 GRÜNE: Bundesweites Verbandsklagerecht für Tierschützer und PeTA?

Und selbstverständlich halten sie nichts von eigenverantwortlichem zurücksetzen, sonder verweisen  da auch (auf das in ihren Augen da nicht zu ändernde) Recht wie z. B. in Bayern.

Mit dieser (Nicht)Antwort würden sich die GRÜNEN als weiterhin klar erkennbare Verbots- und Aussperrpartei der Wohlstandsbürger in  (Vor)Städten im Dienste der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie für mich unwählbar machen, hätte ich jemals vorgehabt, sie zu wählen...


----------



## captn-ahab (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017  Antwort Bündnis90/Die GRÜNEN*

Im Kern schön zusammengefasst, Thomas.

In einem Punkt mag ich Dir aber widersprechen. Das Anzeigerecht gilt für jedermann, auch für Idioten.
Das ist gut so und ein wichtiger Bestandteil der Demokratie.

Ein anderes Thema wäre vielleicht der Umgang von Gerichten mit "sinnlosen" Anzeigen.


----------



## GeorgeB (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017  Antwort Bündnis90/Die GRÜNEN*



> Das ist gut so und ein wichtiger Bestandteil der Demokratie.



Könnten wir uns angesichts der vielen Anzeigen dieser unqualifizierten Berufsdenunzianten auf "üble, aber leider notwendige Begleiterscheinung" einigen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017  Antwort Bündnis90/Die GRÜNEN*



> Das Anzeigerecht gilt für jedermann, auch für Idioten.



Du kannst aber nur als Betroffener klagen (mussten früher die Verbände Betroffene suchen die klagten und die dann unterstützt wurden. Gings gut hefte es sich der Betroffene ans Revers, gings schief, hing mans den Verbänden an die Hacken - das wird mit dem Verbandsklagerecht umgangen, wenn die für alle Tierschutzbelange als Verband ohne direkt Betroffene klagen können, wenn nach deren Schützermeinung irgendwo irgendwas nicht tierschutzgemäß wäre (Klage und Anzeige sind auch noch zweierlei, davon ab).

Daher sind die Schützer so scharf drauf, um alles in einer (ihrer eigenen) Hand zu haben und darum kämpfen Bauern, Jäger etc. so dagegen (nur DAFV und Konsorten peilens wieder nicht was da droht (oder sie unterstützen am Ende evtl. wieder Schützer gegen Angler))..


----------



## kati48268 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017  Antwort Bündnis90/Die GRÜNEN*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> -Du kannst aber nur als Betroffener klagen...
> - die für alle Tierschutzbelange als Verband ohne direkt Betroffene klagen können, wenn nach deren Schützermeinung irgendwo irgendwas nicht tierschutzgemäß wäre...


Richtig, genau das ist das Problem.

Wenn dann noch deutschlandweit geklagt werden kann & Peta (Sitz BaWü) als entsprechender Verband anerkannt werden würde...

Nicht verwechseln darf man das mit dem Verbandsklagerecht für Umweltschutzverbände, das gibt es bundesweit schon seit 2002.


In NRW haben wir das Tierschutz-Verbandsklagerecht 2013 mit rot-grün bekommen, gibt es sonst noch nur in 2 weiteren Bundesländern, wenn ich mich grad nicht irre.
Die jetzige schwarz-gelbe NRW-Koalition, namentlich die Landwirtschafts- & Umweltministerin Schulze-Föcking, will das wieder abschaffen.

Und nun geht der Krimi los:
Ganz zufällig kamen doch nun Filmaufnahmen von Tierrechtsaktivisten vom heimischen Schweinemasthof, den ihr Mann betreibt, in die Öffentlichkeit, nachdem sie frisch Ministerin geworden ist.

Die Filmaufnahmen sind jedoch schon aus der Zeit davor.
Heute hat die STA mitgeteilt, dass sie keine weiteren ermittlungen aufnehmen wird, trotzdem geht der Shitstorm gegen sie munter weiter.

Nun könnte man mutmaßen, dass das ein gezieltes Manöver der Tierrechts-Szene war & ist, um eine für sie unliebsame Ministerin schnell wieder loszuwerden.
Und ich mutmaße mal weiter, dass wenn schwarz-gelb das Verbandsklagerecht im Tierschutz jetzt noch kippt, ob mit oder ohne Schulze-Föcking, es immer heissen wird, "das ist nur die Rache für die Aufdeckung der Tierquälerei der Ministerin".
Wenn ich mit meinen Mutmaßungen richtig liegen sollte -und ich kann & darf ja gar nichts anderes dazu sagen- wäre dieses Szenario ein Zeichen für die Macht & Aggression (& durchaus auch Kreativität) der betroffenen Verbände.


----------



## Warti (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017  Antwort Bündnis90/Die GRÜNEN*

Die machen das schon,der Marsch durch die Institutionen hat doch auch geklappt. Nun ja,die Ergebnisse kann heute (fast) jeder sehen.


----------



## BERND2000 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017  Antwort Bündnis90/Die GRÜNEN*

Was soll ich schreiben?
 Als Angler und ehemaliger fast grüner Stammwähler, will und kann Ich sie nicht mehr wählen.

 Sie haben keine grüne Naturverbundene Seele mehr. Eher etwas für den in der Stadt lebende naturfernen kulturbegeisterten, Tier u. Naturschutzbegeisterten  sozialen Akademiker.
 Für mich Bestätigt Ihre Antwort nur einmal mehr das man bisherigen Meinungen folgt, aber keine Lösungswege sucht.

 Meine Stimme bekommen sie nicht, dafür ticke ich zu naturverbunden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017  Antwort Bündnis90/Die GRÜNEN*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Meine Stimme bekommen sie nicht, dafür ticke ich zu naturverbunden.


Angle sagen danke..........


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Antwort Bündnis90/Die GRÜNEN Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017*

am Sonntag gilts.....



https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331515


----------

